# Gambian Christian School



## scottmaciver (Mar 20, 2015)

Just to bring to your attention a project to construct a Christian school in a village in the Gambia, Here.

We would appreciate prayer for the project. If anyone would like to contribute in any way, feel free to get in touch.


----------

